# What is this?



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

So this is a fairly mature tank, but I just change the substrate to mineralized soil with a blasting grit cap. The ammonia is at 0 and the nitrite is at .25 ppm. And this stuff is showing up at the front of the slope of my substrate! What is it? And how do I deal with it? I can kinda pick it up. Feels like snot!

Thanks for your help. 

IMG_0383.JPGIMG_0384.JPG

pics didn't upload. I will try later from home.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It's a fungal or bacterial mass feeding on organic compounds (or something else) in your substrate. It will eventually go away on its own after the "food" source has been exhausted, maybe 2 weeks or so.

-Dave


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

Dave, 
Thanks a ton. Looking forward to that food being exhausted.
Josh


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

No problem Josh.  I had the exact same stuff on my driftwood (as do many folks) a long time back. Just FYI, black mollies LOVE it for some reason. They spent the 2 weeks I had it just chowing down.

-Dave


----------



## joshd (Oct 16, 2009)

Dave- 

Again thanks. Today it looks like the stuff is shriveling up. I am so looking forward to it being gone.

Josh


----------



## armedbiggiet (May 6, 2006)

Cool, always though these would only be on driftwood. Can you pick those up by using some kind of tools?


----------

